# Help needed for medical assessment



## pratik.itworld (Nov 11, 2016)

Hello,

Skilled migration 189 - My wife and I underwent the medical on 7th of November. 
My wife is non migrant member though she had to go through the similar tests that I had to.

My immi account status was updated today to _Health clearance provided - no action required_, whereas in my wife's account it says "_Health requirement - examinations ready for assessment_ The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment"

Is that any sign of worry? She isnt suffering from any sort of disease neither she had any major illness in past.

What exactly her immi status mean? Can someone out here elaborate please.

Regards,
Pratik


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Be patient, The Department is chronically short staffed and becoming more so.


----------



## acamille (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi,

My husband has gotten the same response, healthy with no serious medical issues! Worried as the response doesn't seem overally positive!

Any advise would be super helpful!


----------



## pratik.itworld (Nov 11, 2016)

acamille said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband has gotten the same response, healthy with no serious medical issues! Worried as the response doesn't seem overally positive!
> 
> Any advise would be super helpful!


Hello,
I got a reply from dibp's bupa medical services today. My wife is been aske to undergo a sputum test and culture as they found a scar in her chest xray


----------



## acamille (Nov 14, 2016)

That's really in-depth, how long did it take to recieve that response ? Here's hoping all is good. He has broken many bones before so hopefully that's not the issue. 

Thanks for sharing, definitely helps understanding what we may have to expect!


----------



## pratik.itworld (Nov 11, 2016)

acamille said:


> That's really in-depth, how long did it take to recieve that response ? Here's hoping all is good. He has broken many bones before so hopefully that's not the issue.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, definitely helps understanding what we may have to expect!


I got this mail after 3 working days after they had mentioned in immi account further assessment will be required.


----------

